# Any way to get USB 3 in non USB 3 motherboard?



## confused stupid (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all!

My cousin got new computer. Her motherboard is MSI 880GM-E35, and it doesn't support USB 3.0. Is there any way to get USB 3.0 in it without changing the motherboard?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2011)

There are certain Add on cards are available for PCI Express X4 or X1 slots to add SATA 3 6 Gbps and USB 3.0 support. Check the Review of the ASUS USB 3.0 and SATA 3 add-on card *here*.


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot  .

A few questions:
» How much speed difference is there in USB2 and 3?
» Any link to online store where I can get one?
» I forgot other questions I had in mind. Will post again once I remember them again 

*drivers.download.ba/proimg/MSI%20880GM-E35%20Motherboard%20Drivers.jpg

Can it be inserted in the small port there(above which N1996 is printed)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ that a PCI X1 slot. yes can be installed. and if you are not using any graphics card (or won't use), you can go for the PCIe X4 cards (Asus U3S6) that Cilus gave link to.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> Thanks a lot  .
> 
> A few questions:
> » How much speed difference is there in USB2 and 3?



A lot. Its depends on the device though.
Theoritically its 10 times faster, 5gbps (600mBps) vs 480mbps (60mBps)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 28, 2011)

Significant difference if you are using a USB 3.0 flash drive and comparing it with tests on USB 2.0 and 3.0 tests. But with a USB 2.0 flash drive there's a minor bump but largely depending on the flash drive. I think USB 2.0 with SLC should take bit more advantage on USB 3.0, but not as much as 1 would expect with USB 3.0 flash drive- with and/or without MLC.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 4, 2011)

When You put a Decent GFX in that PCI-E x16 Slot I doubt there will be any space left for the X1 slot you are showing there. Better go for the X4 as it is at a "Safer" distance away from the PCI-E X16.


----------



## confused stupid (Aug 4, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> When You put a Decent GFX in that PCI-E x16 Slot I doubt there will be any space left for the X1 slot you are showing there. Better go for the X4 as it is at a "Safer" distance away from the PCI-E X16.


Hmmmm....

Thanks every one


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 5, 2011)

external usb 3.0 card will be usefull..but u can not expect the same performance from it like the one from proper internal usb 3.0 controller..same with pci to sata or pci to ide cards..


----------

